
Wikileaks: Did Hillary Clinton Get YouTube to Block Benghazi Videos? - sparkzilla
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160318/10045233957/wikileaks-exaggerates-story-about-state-department-working-with-google-to-block-video.shtml
======
davidgerard
Fake headline. Actual headline: "Wikileaks Exaggerates Story About State
Department Working With Google To Block Video"

